
REST APIs must be hypertext-driven - macca321
https://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-hypertext-driven
======
macca321
And if that doesn't make sense, read: [https://8thlight.com/blog/jason-
desrosiers/2018/05/30/the-hy...](https://8thlight.com/blog/jason-
desrosiers/2018/05/30/the-hypermedia-maturity-model.html)

